# webdav yandex.disk trouble



## rado (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi all!
I'm trying to connect to yandex disk from user account (not root).
`wdfs [url=https://webdav.yandex.ru]https://webdav.yandex.ru[/url] /mnt/yandex.disk -o allow_other,accept_sslcert,username=username@yandex.ru,password=password`
and getting such error:

```
mount_fusefs: /dev/fuse0 on /mnt/yandex.disk: Operation not permitted
fuse: failed to mount file system: Unknown error: 0
```
And I need to do this without sudo, because I want to do this in Perl script.
rights to /dev/fuse0 :

```
ls -l /dev/fuse0
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  operator    0, 103 19 мар 11:22 /dev/fuse0
```
rights to /dev/fuse0 :

```
ls -l
drw-rw-rw-  2 user fuse   512 18 мар 15:33 yandex.disk
```

What do I need to do to connect from user account (not root!) without sudo?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2014)

You don't own the mountpoint /mnt. So you don't have permission to mount it there. Mount the filesystem on a directory you own.


----------



## rado (Mar 19, 2014)

```
mount_fusefs: /dev/fuse0 on /var/home/user/data/yandex.disk: Operation not permitted
```

Just own? Read/write rights will not help me?


----------

